# School enrolment timeframe



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

I know I have read this somewhere but cannot locate it. How long is it before you have to enrol your children into school after arrriving in NZ? I think the max is 3 months but just want to be sure.

Many thanks

Dawn


----------

